# KG461: First 3000



## rdbike (Sep 10, 2003)

I bought a KG461 from Competitive Cyclist (who did a great job) at the beginning of this season and absolutly love it. I came off of a steel frame which was retired after 3 years. This bike climbs great and I have been able to stay seated much longer on the hard grades. There was a noticable differenct the very first time the road tilted up. I am usually a skeptic but will tell you that I experienced a big difference. To me, the carbon fiber frame is responsive and does not have a dead feel whatsoever. I race this bike in both rr's and crits and have been very pleased. I am 5'11", 172 with a shorter inseam which makes a sloping frame a better fit for me. I bought a 55...your body style or cycling skills may warrant a different size or frame, seek professional advice. I have been pleased from day one with no complaints. At 43, I need all the help I can get. I have started to see more and more Looks here in Tennessee racing scene.


----------

